
I have loved football for years, but this NFL season is making me queasy - deegles
https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/ive-loved-the-football-for-years-but-this-nfl-season-is-making-me-queasy/2017/09/07/1e9f3eb0-9417-11e7-89fa-bb822a46da5b_story.html?utm_term=.663a044222c4
======
gamechangr
"And the blackballing of Colin Kaepernick and the overall NFL ambivalence
toward its players’ legitimate concerns about equality and social justice"

I think people think of Sports differently than they should. The NFL is an
extremely popular and profitable business. If this were Hollywood -for example
- I doubt anyone expect a different outcome. If an actor did something that
the director disagreed with, it would be addressed. The NFL is a multi billion
dollar stage - you had better believe that the proverbial directors are going
to define what goes on.

